# Clavamox & URI



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

From the few threads I could find here at HHC, it seems many vets prescribe Clavamox for an URI. If so, is there a weight to dosage ratio available? I only ask because I have experience with using clavamox on kittens, but this was a pill form. We would crush a pill up into a shot glass and dilute it with water until it was somewhat milky looking, and either deliver it with a syringe into the cat's mouth or even sometimes squirt a few syringes full onto a can of wet food.

Obviously a hedgehog being so small will have some sort of specific amount, and I would assume based on size since hedgehogs can vary greatly. And also assume that there is a liquid form of clavamox, the shelter only got the pill form (cheaper I'm sure).

None of mine have a URI to my knowledge, zero signs for the most part but Hester Sue has always kept me in a paranoid feeling, her nose seems wetter than it should be, but my only experience is Vera and Loki, and I'm sure some hogs may just have a wetter nose than others. She does lick it, not constantly but say maybe once a minute or so. Never any colored discharge and the wetness is crystal clear. There was a tiny drop on her chin, like the size of a pin head, but it could have easily been slobber from the licking. Have never 100% heard a sneeze, what sparked my interest in the subject was just maybe, I might have heard a sneeze, but it might have been a cat, call me paranoid. Everything looks healthy in the nose & breathing region.

So I was just wondering about the clavamox since I've had experience using it, obviously if she starts sneezing or has any unusual signs, she would be going to the vet asap. Thanks for the knowledge.


----------

